# Yesterday was my first live ballet concert



## Albert7

I saw ballet west doing The Nutcracker yesterday with my wife on a date. Awesome and enjoyed it. My first ballet ever seen live 

Still more used to opera and orchestra however.


----------



## PetrB

albertfallickwang said:


> I saw ballet west doing The Nutcracker yesterday with my wife on a date. Awesome and enjoyed it. My first ballet ever seen live
> 
> Still more used to opera and orchestra however.


Well, it is about _the best_ introduction to musical dance theater anyone could have, so I'm very pleased you went... as it seems you were


----------



## Giordano

_Swan Lake_ next time!


----------



## Speranza

That's great so glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## hpowders

Try also Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet, if you have the opportunity. I'm not big into ballet either, but the Prokofiev is unreal!!


----------



## Albert7

Dufay said:


> _Swan Lake_ next time!


Yep that is the next ballet in the Ballet West season .


----------



## nightscape

Probably couldn't have picked a better ballet with which to break the ice....or crack the nut.


----------



## Albert7

Thanks I actually picked up the Nutcracker recording as done at the Kirov by Gergiev. Supposed to be rather awesome .


----------



## PetrB

The _other_ *Tchaikovsky* ballet I would strongly recommend is _*Sleeping Beauty.*_\

I strongly second HPowder's recommend of *Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet*_,_ score and staging very effective.

If you are anywhere near when the *Joffrey Ballet* is on tour, and performing the historic reproduction of *Stravinsky's Petrushka* I would say that is worth saving up for tickets, even planning a trip including an overnight hotel if necessary, to see... it is that good.

I've also immensely enjoyed works as presented by the *Alvin Ailey American Dance Theater*, with its solid roots in classical ballet technique, but in another vein than classical ballet. The company has been around for decades, and now have some of their own works which have become classics of the repertoire.


----------



## PetrB

------- duplicate, sorry --------


----------



## Albert7

Sucks that I missed Ballet West doing Rite of Spring I think 2 years ago :\ I really want to see a Stravinsky ballet badly.


----------

